# Need immediate response...Help!!



## sk8erkho (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys about maybe half an hour ago my female Giant Asian began molting. She is about L-5 now. I have been checking up on her and for the last few minutes she is at a stand still in that position where her head is dipped towards her thorax. If she stays there for too long will this not cause problems?? Does anyone know how long it takes for a mantid to complete the molting process or does it vary. I would like too know how long is too long if you think your mantid is in trouble?? When my Chinese nymphs would get stuck I would grab my magnifying glass with tweezers and sterile needle to help free them. I have not lost one that I have been able to assist yet. But, is there a way to tell early on if they are running into trouble??


----------



## Mantida (Feb 8, 2008)

It should take about 15 minutes tops - how is the mantis now? It's been about 40 minutes since you posted. If the mantis is still in the same position, I'm afraid she's a goner.


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 8, 2008)

Was she out already? Or like partially inside? Whats the verdict?


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2008)

Molting takes a few minutes at most. You should never bother a mantis who is molting. I don' t even go near them.


----------



## mrblue (Feb 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> Molting takes a few minutes at most. You should never bother a mantis who is molting. I don' t even go near them.


i find that unless youre very lucky, or are checking up on them very very often, if youve caught them moulting then theyre probably in trouble. and if theyre in trouble moulting then they cant really be helped. like, you could help free them from their skin but they wont emerge formed right, probably be bent in some bad way or something.

EDIT: maybe that just shows im bad at helping them out but in my experience if they need youre help then theyre already ****ed.


----------



## joossa (Feb 9, 2008)

Sometimes, helping a mantis molt will cause more bad than good. I am not saying one should not try to help, but sometimes it's better to learn from the situation and apply that towards future rearing.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 9, 2008)

mrblue said:


> ****ed.


?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ?


begins with f..lol


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> begins with f..lol


LOL :lol:


----------

